# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Chế độ gia công cắt gọt thực tế .

## Nam CNC

---- Em nêu ra topic này nhằm giao lưu trao đổi với anh em về món cắt gọt thực tế, xem youtube thấy rất phê , phoi bay ào ào nhưng anh em làm gì có cái máy hoành tráng thế ( máy DIY không ) , làm gì mua được mấy con dao xịn hay dao ghép mãnh xịn đây ??? thôi thì có gì chơi đó .


Em thấy phương pháp trao đổi thực tế là đưa ra sản phẩm và dao cụ thực tế đang xài cùng chế độ cắt là ok

Sản phẩm mới nhất 








**** vật liệu đồng thau, chạy trên máy Cframe mini ( DIY ), spindle TQ 3kw , 18000rpm.

bước 1 phay mặt, dao 6 mm, ăn sâu 0.2mm , F 900 , 250Hz 
bước 2 phay viền, dao 2mm , ăn sâu 0.5mm, F600 , 260 hz
bước 3 tạo nét chi tiết , daoV bit 60 độ , ăn sâu 0.5 , F600 , 300hz
bươc 4 cắt đứt ,  dao 3mm , ăn sâu 0.5mm, F900 , 260hz.

chế độ cắt hơi chậm , nhưng sản phẩm cần bóng đẹp , chuẩn .


---Riêng sản phẩm sơmi 




Để đạt được kích thước chính xác nhất nên em chỉ dùng duy nhất dao 3mm, ăn sâu 0.5, F 600, 260hz

** sản phẩm đặc thù kích thước phải chuẩn xác, đo độ runout me dao 0.02mm , không cần bù trừ , để chi tiết phải có sai số 0.02mm dễ lắp ghép , và sản phẩm đạt yêu cầu , lỗ trong lớn hơn 0.02 , phi ngoài nhỏ hơn 0.02 hehehe quá chuẩn cho cái sơmi.

** thêm 1 tuyệt chiêu cho bề mặt bóng đẹp và cắt sâu em sửa lại con dao 1 tí



nhìn hình các bác thấy em mài thân dưới dao vào , em chỉ để khúc đó phi tầm 2.6mm , phần me cắt cao tầm 2mm , do đó ăn sâu 1 lớp 0.5mm không ảnh hưởng gì, việc làm như thế là do kinh nghiệm thực tế chứ không sách nào chỉ, cái này tránh được sự va đập giữa dao và thành vật liệu khi ăn sâu do phoi lèn vào giữa gây rung, thứ 2 khi ăn rãnh sâu không cần mở rộng rãnh mà dao vẫn nhẹ>>> sản phẩm của em bóng đẹp như dùng servo mặc dù xài step thường hay chỉ là anpha step.



Em mở màn như thế , sẽ còn nhiều sản phẩm em gia công và đưa lên kèm theo dao cụ và chế độ cắt, đây chỉ là cách em xài chứ không sách vỡ, và cuối cùng kết quả mỹ mãn, mong các bác chia sẽ thêm, đừng ngại ai hơn ai đẹp xấu , lỡ có xấu anh em cũng rút ra kinh nghiệm.


À quên, dao cụ đều của TQ mua ở Tạ Uyên không có gì đặc biệt cả

----------

anhcos, anhxco, biết tuốt, blueocean, Gamo, im_atntc, Khoa C3, minhtriet, Mr.L, nhatson, thuhanoi, Tuanlm, writewin

----------


## biết tuốt

dao hợp kim hết chứ bác nhỉ? , dao thép gió ăn đồng nhanh  mòn , con máy cùi của em chu trình cũng gần giống máy xin của bác rùi , mỗi tội spindle 1,5 nên em chỉ chạy tốc độ 500 , f 250-300hz

----------


## Khoa C3

Con màu vàng hình như là thép gió mà.

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái gì cũng giống bên em nhưng kết cấu máy khác và con spindle cũng khác , nhưng với dao phi dưới 3mm không phân biệt được đâu.

----------


## Nam CNC

heheh bác Khoac3 tinh mắt , con ấy thép gió nhật , được mạ titan hay sao ấy , cắt ngọt như mía lùi như hợp kim, do em mua theo kg mà vớ nhằm hàng mới 100% nên lôi ra xài thôi, chứ hợp kim TQ cũng tương đương à.

----------


## Khoa C3

Dao đó em chạy nhôm đồng sướng, chạy sắt dưới 4800rpm ok, nhanh hơn thì xèo. Có thể do máy em là DIY tưới nguội ko tốt.
Em cũng đang mầm mấy cái khuôn nhựa = sắt thường cho nhà trên máy DIY, phải lựa cái nào đẹp chút chụp khoe chơi (toàn xấu hoắc ngại quá  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## biết tuốt

em cũng chưa lựa được cái nào  đẹp để khoe nữa hehe  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thucongmynghe79

móa máy cha này chạy cơ khí thèm chảy nước miếng, chuẩn men luôn, khoái cha NamCNC này mà chưa có dịp lên sìa gòn bái kiến. em có xem đoạn nước ngoài phay cái gác chân mô tô nhìn khiếp thật, biết vậy lúcntruóc đi học cơ khí giờ đâu ngu

----------


## Tuanlm

> ---- Em nêu ra topic này nhằm giao lưu trao đổi với anh em về món cắt gọt thực tế, xem youtube thấy rất phê , phoi bay ào ào nhưng anh em làm gì có cái máy hoành tráng thế ( máy DIY không ) , làm gì mua được mấy con dao xịn hay dao ghép mãnh xịn đây ??? thôi thì có gì chơi đó .
> 
> 
> Em thấy phương pháp trao đổi thực tế là đưa ra sản phẩm và dao cụ thực tế đang xài cùng chế độ cắt là ok
> 
> Sản phẩm mới nhất 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nam Mafia tiếp thị ngầm hén. Nhìn sp mà cũng muốn sắm một con cờ nờ cờ. Tiếc là trình độ hạn chế.

----------


## Nam CNC

tiếp nè , máy này là 1 em khác em DIY dựa trên khung XZ của 1 em máy tiện CNC japan ( lấy khung XZ llam2XY ) bộ Z là 1 khung của một máy Hframe taiwan , phụ tùng ray , visme của Germany , em chỉ làm mỗi cái cột đứng gá Z.

Chi tiết mặt bích gá mâm cặp 4 chấu vào hộp số làm trục A , nhôm 6061 có tưới nguội.





bước 1 phay bậc và lỗ ( phay thô ) dùng dao 4.5mm, nachi , stepover 4mm, sâu 1.5 , f 900 , 260HZ
Bước 2 phay tinh lỗ bằng dao 4mm, sâu 1 mm, F900 , 260hz
bước 3 phay lỗ ốc xung quanh lỗ lắp ghép dao 4mm , sâu 0.5mm , F600 , 260Hz
bước 4 cắt đứt biên dạng tròn , dao 4mm , sâu 1mm, F1200 , 260hz.

lỗ tròn chuẩn 25.002mm lắp ghép tốt không lúc lắc.

nhôm 6061 có nước tưới nguội luôn nhưng bề mặt không bóng đẹp như nhôm 5xxx , nhưng vẫn láng hen



Tiếp thị cái búa , không bán nữa, 2 máy để 2 nơi, trời đẹp chơi cái máy ngoài sân , trời mưa chơi cái máy để trong nhà.

----------


## ít nói

Chả có gì đặc biệt cả. Máy ngon thế bảo sao nó chả đẹp.
Cái em cần là máy rẻ tiền spindle rẻ tiền . mà sp đẹp chuâ n cơ chứ hạng kia làm ra sp đẹp em chả phục

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

Ông Nội , em mua cái gì làm cái gì các bác cũng mua được làm được như em mà . Muốn đẹp các bác cần thời gian , chạy thô rồi chạy tinh thì ok liền à .

Bác muốn máy bèo nhèo chạy như như vậy , đưa đây em canh độ vuông góc và song song lại , fix cứng vững thêm xíu , chạy thời gian lâu gấp 3 bảo đảm đẹp hơn luôn.


Nói nho nhỏ xíu , theo bác Nhat Son không nỗi , spam xì khói mà còn khoảng cách xa quá , thôi thì dưới bác trên 1 đống không sao 

@ bác diyodira , bác đừng quăng em vào sọt rác nhé tội em,....à à em có thói quen diễn giải biệt hiệu dựa trên nick , rãnh rỗi sinh nông nỗi em nghĩ ra cái tên độc hơn thịt vịt luôn  Đít không địt ra  :Stick Out Tongue:  ( bác chém em , em chịu )

----------

nhatson

----------


## ít nói

Hê hê nhanh giận quá. Em nó vậy khích lệ anh em .
Để làm đc như pác Nam ko khó quan trọng phải chịu khó học nhiều làm nhiều. Máy cnc ko phải công cụ thần thánh mà người sử dụng mới tốt mới là thần thánh

----------


## anhcos

Mình xài động cơ DC nên ăn nhôm mỗi pass 0.5m, feedrate tối đa chỉ được 200mm/phút thôi, chả bù được với mấy con sờpínđồ rồi.
Thấy mục này của Nam nên lật lại quyển chế độ gia công kim loại, trông nhức hết cả đầu. Hồi xưa đã học môn này rồi nhưng chả nhớ được tí nào hết. Nhìn thấy đống công thức không muốn học lại nữa, cứ thực tế mà thử cho nhanh.

----------


## CKD

Ông chủ thớt này lúc trước chạy CNC như rùa.. từ khi nghe phán chạy feed 1000-2000 mới giở chiêu rồi mới công nhận. Ông này thực nghiệm -> kết luận thôi.. không có theo cái công thức nào cả.

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Gia công thì em cũng chẵng có gì gọi là kinh nghiệm.. có chút sản phẩm đã lần trong vài năm gần đây (trước đó em làm trên máy công nghiệp). Máy gia công cũng là máy DIY và thuộc lớp đầu tiên (chưa kinh nghiệm.. cấu hình kém bla bla).

Tùy theo đường kính dao (em hay chạy từ 2-6mm) mà lượng ăn dao trong khoảng 0.2-0.6 (10%), dịch dao 60% đường kính, tốc độ spindle thì thường là 300Hz (18000rpm), feed thì dao động theo đường kính khoảng 1200-2200mm/min

Vài hình ảnh sản phẩm

Gia công gối đở


_Click vào ảnh để xem thêm nội dung_

----------

Gamo, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Gia công part cho RC


_Click vào ảnh để xem thêm nội dung_

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

DIY là sự sáng tạo không ngừng


_Click vào ảnh để xem thêm nội dung_

----------


## CKD

Gia công Spindle Grip


_Click vào ảnh để xem thêm nội dung_

----------

Gamo

----------


## jimmyli

thông thường thì người ta để bước dịch bao nhiu % đường kính dao vậy em thì để 50%.... mấy anh thì sao? Còn độ chính xác cho phép của 1 đoạn thẳng ( thường thường là bao nhiu phần %/m), đường tròn bao nhiu %/đường kính ?em dân ngoại đạo cơ khí hỏi ngu tí

----------


## CKD

tùy theo nhu cầu mà độ chính xác cần khác nhau. stepdown & stepover cũng vậy

----------


## Tuanlm

> Gia công part cho RC
> 
> 
> _Click vào ảnh để xem thêm nội dung_


Ui chù ui. Tui mà ở gần là tui qua nhà ông mài đít quần.

----------


## ahdvip

> Ui chù ui. Tui mà ở gần là tui qua nhà ông mài đít quần.


trời vậy chắc mòn luôn cái đít quá anh, keke

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy là chú Đức chê chú Tuấn chậm tiêu mòn tới đít luôn mà vẫn chưa học xong à.

----------

jimmyli

----------


## biết tuốt

Dao thì tùy lưỡi , em toàn để 30%  - 35%sẽ mịn bóng đẹp

----------


## Nam CNC

dưới 50% đường kính dao cho stepover thì mỗi vết dao được me dao quét 2 lần , còn 30% thì quét 3 lần thế thì sao không bóng đẹp được...

---- Việc gia công chính xác thì tùy thuộc dao, tốc độ ăn dao, tốc độ quay nữa , thậm chí còn để ý tới độ runout me dao luôn, 

Ví dụ em phay cái lỗ nhét bạc đạn phi 32 , nếu chuẩn lắp ghép thông thường thì em cho chạy lỗ 32.02mm , nhưng nếu runout 0.02 me dao thì em chỉ cần chạy đúng 32 và cuối cùng sẽ ra cái lỗ 32.02mm .


Còn chạy gỗ, thông thường anh em xài dao côn 30 độ , mũi 0.3mm , nếu tốc độ 24K rpm , thì F tối đa là 6000mm/min thôi, nếu nhanh hơn thì lông không. Tại sao--- vì tính ra mỗi mm chỉ có 4 vòng dao cắt , mũi 0.3 >>>> cắt được 1.2 mm vậy là lớn hơn 1mm thi ok không lông , nhưng sản phẩm không bóng đẹp , muốn đẹp thì dưới 3000mm/min.

Còn đôi lúc sản phẩm chạy ra không đẹp dù chạy chậm và bước nhích dao nhỏ , do con dao đó, dao bị mòn lưỡi cắt , lưỡi cắt thấp hơn sóng dao ( do anh em mài lại không đúng cách )

----------

benbinhduong, jimmyli, nhatson, thucongmynghe79, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## jimmyli

bình thường dao V TQ nó ghi sẵn độ đó là độ dao chuẩn khi khai trong phần mềm có cần phải chia 2 nữa không?

----------


## Tuanlm

> vậy là chú Đức chê chú Tuấn chậm tiêu mòn tới đít luôn mà vẫn chưa học xong à.


Ừa, dân ngoại đạo mà.

" Tôi khổ vì ko biết đánh bài mà vẫn...ham đánh bài"

----------


## Nam CNC

@ chim mê ly ... tuỳ theo phần mềm dao nó yêu cầu mình khai như thế nào thôi . Có 1 con dao 30 độ 0.3 của TQ, như trong artcam thì nó đưa ra góc A là 1/2 góc độ dao thì A bằng 15 độ nếu dao TQ là 30 độ , còn tip radius F , 1/2 lưỡi cắt thì khai là 0.15 nếu dao TQ là 0.3


Thông thường mặc định trong artcam chỉ cho stepover bằng 1/10 đường kính dao trong ăn tinh 3d , nhưng chạy như thế thì mấy ngày mới xong quá , tuỳ theo yêu cầu đẹp hay không đẹp thì nâng lên stepover , nhưng đừng bao giờ quá đường kính dao.

----------

jimmyli

----------


## Khoa C3

Em phay đồng tạo cực điện, chỉ dùng dao V30, spindle 12k rpm, F = 300, ăn 0.5mm.

Do trình làm file còi nên xung xong vẫn phải sửa lại bằng tay







Ép thử

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, diy1102, Gamo, jimmyli, Nam CNC, Tuanlm, writewin

----------


## anhcos

Mình hay cắt nhôm mỏng, nhôm định hình chừng 3mm trở lại, cái khó là sau khi lót gỗ rồi kẹp thì bề mặt không đồng đều, cao thấp cách nhau có khi đến 2mm, nếu set điểm 0 tại vị trí cao nhất và cho dao ăn sâu hơn thì được, nhưng hơi mất thời gian. 

Có phương pháp nào xử lý không các bác, mấy phần mềm cam có xét đến trường hợp phôi là một mặt không phẳng như thế hay không ?

----------


## lekimhung

Nếu nhôm mỏng anh xem chỗ nào không có dao đi qua khoan lỗ trước, bắt vít xuống tấm gỗ luôn, xong rồi cắt bình thường.

----------

anhcos

----------


## diy1102

> Mình hay cắt nhôm mỏng, nhôm định hình chừng 3mm trở lại, cái khó là sau khi lót gỗ rồi kẹp thì bề mặt không đồng đều, cao thấp cách nhau có khi đến 2mm, nếu set điểm 0 tại vị trí cao nhất và cho dao ăn sâu hơn thì được, nhưng hơi mất thời gian. 
> 
> Có phương pháp nào xử lý không các bác, mấy phần mềm cam có xét đến trường hợp phôi là một mặt không phẳng như thế hay không ?


Em nghĩ là k bác ạ. Chỉ có cách như bác và căn phôi cho thật phẳng thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

gá tấm mỏng chỉ có phương pháp hút chân không là hiệu quả và nhanh nhất. Còn không phải tính toán chi tiết trên phôi rồi khoan lỗ bắt ốc trên bề mặt luôn mới không bị cong vênh.

----------

anhcos, anhxco, diy1102, Tuanlm

----------


## Khoa C3

Thi thoảng khoan sắt em bị phoi quấn vào mũi thành mớ bùng nhùng dù đã peck drill, khi khoan nhiều toàn phải tách file 15 lỗ 1 lần đề phòng bị quấn còn gỡ, rất phiền phức, bác nào có chiêu khắc phục vụ này chỉ em với.

----------


## anhcos

> gá tấm mỏng chỉ có phương pháp hút chân không là hiệu quả và nhanh nhất. Còn không phải tính toán chi tiết trên phôi rồi khoan lỗ bắt ốc trên bề mặt luôn mới không bị cong vênh.


HIện tại anh không có máy hút nên cần hỏi là có chương trình cam nào xuất gcode theo bề mặt phôi ko? Còn việc bắt lỗ thì mình tìm chỗ thoáng khoan 1 lỗ là bình thường. Tuy nhiên khi cắt đứt thì dao sẽ chạm vào bàn kẹp/bàn máy/bàn hút nên dùng bàn hút liệu có ổn không khi cắt đứt. Mình vẫn xài thêm 1 tấm nhựa/nhôm/gỗ để lót, nên việc kiểm soát độ song song bề mặt phôi và mặt bàn là khá mất công.

----------


## anhcos

> Thi thoảng khoan sắt em bị phoi quấn vào mũi thành mớ bùng nhùng dù đã peck drill, khi khoan nhiều toàn phải tách file 15 lỗ 1 lần đề phòng bị quấn còn gỡ, rất phiền phức, bác nào có chiêu khắc phục vụ này chỉ em với.


Dùng G83 với mỗi lát cắt khoảng bao nhiêu mm, lúc đó phôi sẽ đứt ra ngay.
G83 tương tự như G81 nhưng dùng tham số Qxxx là sau mỗi đoạn sâu xxx mm, dao sẽ rút lên  rồi mới khoan tiếp.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## diy1102

> HIện tại anh không có máy hút nên cần hỏi là có chương trình cam nào xuất gcode theo bề mặt phôi ko? Còn việc bắt lỗ thì mình tìm chỗ thoáng khoan 1 lỗ là bình thường. Tuy nhiên khi cắt đứt thì dao sẽ chạm vào bàn kẹp/bàn máy/bàn hút nên dùng bàn hút liệu có ổn không khi cắt đứt. Mình vẫn xài thêm 1 tấm nhựa/nhôm/gỗ để lót, nên việc kiểm soát độ song song bề mặt phôi và mặt bàn là khá mất công.


Bác cắt đứt mà lót bằng gỗ hoặc nhựa thì bác dùng máy pay luôn cái miếng lót đi cho phẳng rồi kê pôi. Còn dùng pần mên như ý của bác chắc pải đo bề mặt pôi cong vênh thế nào rồi ... e thấy k khả thi.

----------


## Khoa C3

> Dùng G83 với mỗi lát cắt khoảng bao nhiêu mm, lúc đó phôi sẽ đứt ra ngay.
> G83 tương tự như G81 nhưng dùng tham số Qxxx là sau mỗi đoạn sâu xxx mm, dao sẽ rút lên  rồi mới khoan tiếp.




Mỗi đoạn sâu để bao thì good ạ.

----------


## anhcos

[QUOTE=Khoa C3;19414]
Em phay đồng tạo cực điện, chỉ dùng dao V30, spindle 12k rpm, F = 300, ăn 0.5mm.



Mấy mẫu này bác dùng phần mềm nào tạo ra đó, vì kim loại nên chắc phải gia công dần từng lớp một chứ, vd như em trên hình thì mất bao lâu mới xong.




> Mỗi đoạn sâu để bao thì good ạ.


Mình khoan nhôm thì mỗi lần 4mm, còn sắt thì 2mm. Bác cứ thực nghiệm là chọn được thôi vì tùy theo spindle với chế độ cắt nữa chứ.

----------

biết tuốt, Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Con rồng đó phay cực đồng mỗi lớp 0.5mm stepover 0.1 dao v30 spindle 12000rpm, em dùng JDpaint như chạy gỗ thôi. Xong cực cho lên máy xung vào khuôn thép rồi sửa lại bằng tay. 3 người ngày được 2 cái.

----------

anhcos

----------


## Nam CNC

trong youtube có chiếu 1 số hệ điều khiển thông minh , đầu tiên có đầu dò thực hiện việc dò bề mặt cong của phôi rồi sau đó nội suy ra bề mặt mới và lồng ghép chương trình chạy dựa trên bề mặt cong đó , nhìn thì như thế nhưng hệ điều khiển thông minh + đầu đò điện tử kết nối hệ điều khiển đó ... ---- em nghĩ giá tiền không thấp đâu , thôi thì anh suy nghĩ cách gá sao nó không cong nữa thì ok hơn, nhanh hơn.


Giải pháp luôn luôn có , chỉ có điều có tiền nhiều hay ít mà thôi hehehehe.

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Tks Nam và Khoa, giải pháp rẻ thì có rồi, tuy nhiên hiện mình chưa biết là các pm cam đã có chức năng tạo code trên bề mặt không phẳng như thế chưa?

----------


## nhatson

> Tks Nam và Khoa, giải pháp rẻ thì có rồi, tuy nhiên hiện mình chưa biết là các pm cam đã có chức năng tạo code trên bề mặt không phẳng như thế chưa?


pan là probe để lấy bề mặt, rồi dùng soft cad wrap mẫu lên bề mặt này
còn ko add thẳng vào gcode

b.r

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhxco

Một giải pháp này các bác, e cũng ngâm cứu thử. :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos

----------


## lekimhung

Miếng nhôm nó lồi lên thì chổ đó nó yếu, khi dao đi qua đó thì miếng nhôm nó lại bị nhảy tùm lum, có khi đo xong cắt cũng chưa chắc đạt, em thấy anh tính toán bắt vít là êm ái nhất à.

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhxco

Thêm công cụ autolevel :
http://www.autoleveller.co.uk/autoleveller-guide/

Thấy tạo Gcode chạy cho Mach3 và EMC, không rõ các cnc control machine khác có dùng đc k, tối chắc về thử phát.

TinyG và GRBL thì có thằng này:
http://chilipeppr.com/

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Mình muốn phay rãnh cong màu đỏ như hình, nhưng hiện tại không có con dao nào có bán kính như thế.
Nói chung bề mặt nhẵn là được, chứ không răng cưa như phần màu tím là phần phay thô.

R16, 20 theo phương Z, còn 100 là phương X, phương Y khoảng 120mm nhé.

Vật liệu là nhôm 6061.



Mấy bác chỉ xem có cách gì gia công thuận tiện và nhanh chóng không.

----------


## anhxco

> Mình muốn phay rãnh cong màu đỏ như hình, nhưng hiện tại không có con dao nào có bán kính như thế.
> Nói chung bề mặt nhẵn là được, chứ không răng cưa như phần màu tím là phần phay thô.
> 
> 
> 
> Mấy bác chỉ xem có cách gì gia công thuận tiện và nhanh chóng không.


Em chưa thử, chưa có kinh nghiệm, e thấy nên chạy dao càng nhỏ càng tốt, step càng nhỏ càng tốt. e thấy chổ khó đạt nhất là phần lõm phía dưới.

----------


## nhatson

cái R16 theo phương Z nhi? , thế phương x và y thế nào ta

b.r

----------


## anhcos

R16, 20 theo phương Z, còn 100 là phương X, phương Y khoảng 120mm nhé. Vật liệu là nhôm 6061.

Mình tính ăn sơ bộ răng cưa, xong nếu có con dao chỏm cầu thì ăn dần xuống, nhanh gọn lẹ, nhưng khổ cái ko có con dao đó mới chán.

----------


## nhatson

em thì sẽ dùng dao phay ngón, phay thô, rồi chạy 3d đường cong bằng dao ball nose

em ví dụ thôi nhé, chưa kiếm được clip dao phay đầu tròn dạng thường, dùng tạm dao ghép

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson



----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Chạy 3D với dao ball nose này chắc phải dùng MasterCAM nhỉ, lười quá nên chưa học được tí nào món này cả...

----------


## nhatson

> Chạy 3D với dao ball nose này chắc phải dùng MasterCAM nhỉ, lười quá nên chưa học được tí nào món này cả...


artcam cũng xuất dao 3d okies , có điều bóng hay ko.... em ko sure
còn nhiều software cam khác lắm ah

----------


## ketnoj

Không nhất thiết phải mastercam, bạn dùng art hay jdp gì cũng được.Dùng dao trụ chạy phá để dư 0.25-0.5 mm sau đó dùng dao ball chạy tinh,bạn chỉnh thông số stepdown và stepover nhỏ lại từ 0.1-0.25 là ok

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## ketnoj

Về độ bóng thì mình nghĩ art cũng ok,mình từng dùng art gia công khuôn nhôm rồi bạn

----------


## Khoa C3

Em vừa chạy thử bằng MCX7
Rough Pocket : BALL ENDMILL  4mm, stepover 2mm, stepdown 0.1mm




Finish Parallel:  BALL ENDMILL 4mm, stepover 0.1mm

----------

nhatson

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác nào biết cho em hỏi tý, em cắt cái lỗ tròn to bằng đường phay tròn, nhưng làm sao (trong artcam) cho dao ăn xuống đều theo đường xoắn ốc. Hiện tại nó đi hết 1 vòng tròn - xuống dao (dao kêu cái ét hihi) rồi đi tiếp, đại khái là nó theo bậc. Em dung ramping thì nó lại quật ngược lại làm chậm máy đi.

----------


## Nam CNC

dùng artcam pro 10 có chức năng ramping xoắn ốc luôn đó anh thuhanoi , bản của anh là bản cũ nên chưa cập nhật chức năng đó. Em đang quan tâm chế độ chạy high speed machining , ăn rãnh mà xoắn xoắn ấy , nhưng em lưòi nghiên cứu phần cam khác nên em cũng hài lòng với artcam pro.

----------

nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

ăn rãnh mà xoắn có giống cái này ko cụ NAM

----------


## nhatson



----------


## Nam CNC

Đúng như vậy đó Linh , có cái gì làm được như vậy mà dễ học không , dạo này đi nhiều nên lười học cái mới , với lại em ghét ngồi máy tính vẽ vời lắm, thích cầm mỏ lếch hơn.

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, em cũng sắp lên máy to ràoi, artcam ko đáp ứng được, em có hí hoáy CAM , tạm kết luận thế này

chiến lược xoáy rãnh như anh nói các phần mềm CAM khác của hãng dellcam phải cái thêm volumill, như vậy cũng khó, như mastercam, dùng mấy cái software tiện lợi rồi thì lên sẽ khó >> giải pháp là dùng riêng volumill khi cần, ctrinh cũng khá nhẹ ah
http://www.volumill.com/

với hãng delcam có cái tương tự là vortex, em post clip giới thiệu ở trên rồi ah

b.r

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

http://www.volumill.com/files/ACTC_White_Paper_1.pdf
tài liệu giới thiệu của hãng

----------


## thuhanoi

Xem mấy video thấy nó ăn thép như ăn kem đã quá chừng. Dao của nó cũng ngon thật nhỉ, làm xong bóng lộn như mài

----------


## benbinhduong

Bài này rất đáng để đọc

----------

